# Blizzard 8611 LP snow plow



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

I am selling a full size Blizzard 8611LP power plow $2000. This plow goes from 8.5' to 11' when fully extended.

The plow over all is in good shape. All the hydraulics work. The only thing that is wrong with it is that the driver side wing doesn't fully retract/extend. it only moves a few inches. So I am assuming a pin is broken in the slidebox or the slidebox itselft is damaged. Besides that all other functions work great. The cutting edge has a lot of life left.

The only reason I am getting rid of this plow is because it is an oddball in my fleet and I don't feel like tearing it apart to fix the wing. I run all fisher plows and this is my only blizzard plow, so I am replacing this plow with a new fisher.

I am also including the light bar and truck side wiring (03-07 GMC/chevy 2500/3500). (includes shoebox style controller)

Located about 45 minutes west of Chicago, IL

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FYI...."full size 8611 LP" doesn't make sense. 

It's either a "standard" or LP. 

Good luck


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Its an LP not the full size. not sure what i was thinking writing full size.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

after having a closer look at it, this plow will most likely need a new slide box. new price $1500.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Snow Miser said:


> after having a closer look at it, this plow will most likely need a new slide box. new price $1500.


Is it dented or something?
I've seen gravel get stuck up inside there causing the wing not to slide


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah, some of the steel on slide box is cracked and bent.


----------



## Snow Miser (Aug 26, 2009)

sold!


----------

